# Major Substrate Change HELP



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning to switch from gravel to pool filter sand since it's better for my corys and plants and I like the look better. I need to move all my fish, 7 odessa barbs, 7 tiger barbs, 3 corys and a few pleco fry to another tank and I have a ton of questions. I do have a 10 gallon tank for this, is that sufficient even temporarily? How should I net all the fish? When they are asleep or awake? These barbs are nearly impossible to catch when they are awake but catching them in their sleep seems super stressful. How long do I need to wait for the substrate to settle and be ready for my fish? Any input at all in this process even if not implicitly asked by me is appreciated.  
Also, what depth of sand is recommended in a planted tank? I have a 25 gallon long (footprint 30" x 12") How much sand would I need for a planted tank?

Thanks in advance,

-Philip


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Remove decorations. Vaccuum the crapp out of gravel. Scoop gravel out with net until no gravel left. 

Rinse sand for a long time- like 1/2 hour, with hose in bucket, stir frequently. get it completely clear. Gently place the sand, in handfulls, on the bottom of the tank. 

No need to remove fish. If you do it right you won't significantly cloud your water.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so much, not needing to remove my fish makes it so much easier. How can I rinse the sand? Just put the sand in the bucket and let water run on it? Does it just release the debris and leave behind the sand?

How much sand is recommended for tanks with plants? 2 inches?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know how much you want for plants. Rinse it in a bucket and keep swirling it with your hand. The dust comes out the sand is heavier.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

When I cleaned my black blasting sand, which is probably not any dirtier than PFS, since they are the same grade, I poured the sand from bag to bucket from above to allow a breeze to blow away as much of the fines as possible. Wash in small quantities and you will be done more quickly.
Be aware that PFS is sharp, as that is part of the requirement to make it work. I would guess you will need about 30 to 40 pounds, depending on depth. I used 50 lbs on a 48" x 12" footprint and the sand is probably not deep enough to grow plants.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I used silica sand for my 10 gal and this is how i wash/rinse it in my back yard. I first put the sand in a tall 10 gal bucket. then attach (using tape) a piece of rock onto the end of the hose to weight it down and put the weighted hose in the bucket. slowly turn up the flow of water to the point where water start to flow out BUT not the sand...well some will flow out but not much if you do it right.The running water will stir up the sand. after that i just jump in the hottube and keep an closed eye on the bucket. By the time i was done tubing, the water in the bucket was cystal clear.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pool filter sand is suitable for corys and other bottom dwelling fish?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I dunno. Lots of people are using it with no problems. I think I would avoid anything sharp with a loach, or any micro-scale or no-scale fish. But cories are mostly armored little fellas. They're gonna be fine with any substrate, I think. They are not burrowers, really, either.

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can I just get pool filter sand at any pool/spa store? Only at pool supplies stores I assume? I am probably gonna go to get chlorine for my pool soon.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I got mine @ Cedarbrae pools.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/rinsing_sand.php
(also stir it with your hand occasionally)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php

The pool filter sand I got and most people around here seem to have is Nepheline Syenite
http://www.guilford.edu/geology/imagelibrary/MVC-081F.JPG

which is a rock of mainly quartz with some iron (the magnetic black pieces) and other stuff.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for those vids 
Which kind of PFS is really white? I prefer not to have a blend of different colours. What is the whitest kind?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Thanks so much for those vids
> Which kind of PFS is really white? I prefer not to have a blend of different colours. What is the whitest kind?


you want silica sand


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> What is the whitest kind?


It looks stunning new, but I seem to recall seeing several people ask that question when setting up a new tank, only to be complaining/annoyed a few months later that the nice white sand looks like crap when detritus, mulm and, well...crap, started to "muddy" their sand. It's like a white floor in your kitchen - every crumb is going to show up.

Also, you said in your original post that sand is "better for plants". Not so sure about that. Some folks have good results with it initially, maybe for several months then find it has very low water exchange, packs down and turns anaerobic easily unless stirred and mixed frequently - not ideal for plants since you want the organics to build up in the root system (but not turn sour).

Food for thought.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've changed my mind and decided to leave gravel for my 25 gal and put sand in my 10 gal. Gonna do shrimps, corys and betta.


----------

